# Mail bloqué



## photogestion (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, en réception, Mail tourne en boucle. Sur 5 comptes, il y en a au moins deux qui tournent sans interruption. La barre "activité de Mail" se bloque par ex. à 24 sur 79.
J'ai vidé les comptes chez les 3 hébergeurs. Vidé les corbeilles. Effacé toutes les pièces jointes des mails envoyés. Les hébergements ont été vidé, malgré cela, lorsque que je relance Mail, plusieurs dizaine de courriers tentent de se charger (les mêmes que ce matin)  et Mail se bloque.
Si je tente de quitter l'appli. elle se bloque; je dois forcer à quitter.
Dois-je supprimer tous les comptes et les recréer (archivage fait) ?

Si vous pouviez m'aider, merci,
Daniel
--------------
MacBook G4
OS 10.5.8
Mail 3.6


----------



## schwebb (1 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

Quelques manips pour défricher:
- OS à jour? (même si à jour, télécharger et installer la mise à jour combo adaptée au système: site Apple, section téléchargements)
- au même endroit, télécharger le patch correctif pour Mail (si tu n'en as pas besoin, il te le dira quand tu chercheras à l'installer)
- tester sur une autre session (session à problème fermée): ça isole le problème
- réparation des autorisations à tout hasard

Ensuite:
- quitter Mail
- déplacer sur le bureau le fichier TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Mail/Envelope Index
- relancer mail et voir ce que ça donne


Si ça ne marche pas:
- archiver en local les mails auxquels tu tiens (tu l'as fait) 
- supprimer les comptes et le fichier .plist situé là: TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
- recréer les comptes


----------



## photogestion (2 Décembre 2009)

Merci bcp, j'essaie ce matin.
Un nouveau test ce matin : quatre comptes désactivés / 1 compte activé : je relève le courrier de ce compte : la barre d'activité montre qu'il tente de charger 66 courriers, alors que je viens de vérifier, il n'y en a que 6 chez l'hébergeur. Blocage à 11/66.
A+ merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2009)

As tu fait ce que schwebb a fort judicieusement conseillé?

ton souci est de la classe qu'on voit souvent et si schwebb a donné des manips ce n'est pas pour rien, car sauf cas rares ca résoud


----------



## photogestion (2 Décembre 2009)

Re&#8230;
Comptes supprimés -> com.apple.mail.plist effacé -> comptes recréés > envoi d'un msg "test" sur quatre comptes -> courriers relevés -> 2 msg "test" sont bien arrivés mais l'appli mouline comme avant : 48 msg / 57 appli bloquée & je ne vois pas ces 48 msg, ni dans les boîtes ni dans les indésirables  :-(( Pourtant rien que sur 1 compte, je vois 10  nouveaux msg par Webmail.
&#8230;*merci bcp si vous avez une nouvelle idée.
Daniel


----------



## schwebb (2 Décembre 2009)

Les comptes qui débloquent vont relever les mails chez des fournisseurs différents, ou c'est le même pour tous?


----------



## photogestion (2 Décembre 2009)

5 comptes : 3 chez online; 1 chez Namebay et 1 chez Free. Tous ont des fonctionnements aléatoires sur ce Mac. Les messages sont correctement relevés sur mon vieux portable où j'avais conservé les comptes.


----------



## schwebb (2 Décembre 2009)

Bizarre.

Et sur une autre session, ça donne quoi? Tu n'as pas répondu.


----------



## photogestion (3 Décembre 2009)

Désolé de ne pas comprendre; qu'entends-tu par session, ici ?


----------



## schwebb (3 Décembre 2009)

Un autre compte. Tu comprends, si une application fonctionne sur un compte et pas sur un autre, ou au contraire sur aucun, on peut en déduire l'origine du problème: session ou tout l'ordi.

Pour tester sur une autre session, celle à problème doit être fermée, c'est mieux.

Si tu n'as pas d'autre compte, tu peux en créer un pour tester, et garde-le: ça te sera toujours utile, ne serait-ce que pour ça.


----------



## photogestion (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci, je vais tacher de faire la manip ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2009)

juste au kazoo
schwebb parle d'un autre compte utilisateur OSX

ceci dit il est aussi astucieux de tester avec une autre adresse email dans la session2 ( autre compte dans Mail) 
ca evite les éparpillements de messages de ses propres  comptes email usuels

( sauf si c'est en imap , là c'est sans importance par défintion)


----------



## photogestion (4 Décembre 2009)

Mail bloqué&#8230;*le retour! &#8230;*avec virus intégrés
Je viens de scanner mon disque cette nuit avec ClamXav; résultat, 15 fichiers infectés, apparemment des fichiers de courrier. Avec ce lien, on peut accéder au rapport montrant la liste des noms de fichiers et des types de virus (si j'ai bien compris). Lorsque je cherche le premier avec Spotlight, une fenêtre Mail de message s'ouvre. Par ex. le "8545.emlx" est un mail soit disant du support e-bay; mais le lien "Afficher dans la boîte aux lettres" est inactif, ce qui fait que je ne peux le localiser pour le détruire. Ce mail titre "Ebay Fraud Verification Process" et la fenêtre : " Ebay Fraud Verification Process &#8212; courrier".
D'autres sont dans des fichiers WordPress que je pense pouvoir localiser.

Auriez-vous une idée pour localiser ces fichiers ?
Merci une nouvelle fois pour votre aide, Daniel

PS : Il s'agit bien d'un PB sur cet ordi, car Mail fonctionne bien sur mon vieux portable où les comptes sont encore paramètrés.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2009)

ca c'est des spams
donc tu  fais une recherche dans mail  avec des intitulés  et tu les retrouves

j'espere au moins que tu ranges tes messages authentiques de correspondance averée
Mail n'aime pas des boites reception - envoyés pas rangé)


parce qu'ainsi par deduction , ces saloperies se retrouvent dans...ce qui reste , pas rangé
pas vraiment besoin de chercher


----------



## photogestion (4 Décembre 2009)

donc donc&#8230; *Spams* + *infectés* + *introuvables*
il y a quinze fichiers infectés. Lorsque je cherche avec Spotlight, je trouve le msg . Son objet commence effectivement par "***SPAM***&#8230;". Si je survole son nom dans Spotlight, normalement s'affiche le chemin pour tracer le fichier, là il n'y a que le nom du fichier. Je clique dessus, le message (format Mail) s'ouvre, mais il n'y a pas moyen de le supprimer (bouton grisé) et le lien "afficher dans la boîte aux lettres" n'est pas actif. En résumer, je le vois, mais je ne peux ni le localiser ni le supprimer.
Alors là, je fais quoi (non je ne peux pas jeter l'ordi! Pas les moyens   )
&#8226;&#8226;&#8226; et merci encore

[suite] je viens de comprendre que les dossiers Junk.mbox sont pleins, même après avoir vider les corbeilles de Mail ??&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2009)

c'est dans l'autre sens !
tu vs dans mail
et c'est dans mail que tu cherches
et comme ce sont des contenus qui font foirer
tu fermes la fenetre de previsu ( bouton dans la barre)

et là soit  tu peux glisser vers la corbeille Mail
soit valider indesirable
dans de rares cas ce n'est pas possible , on verra

en passant junk c'est junk et c'est pas la corbeille
junk = indesirables


----------



## photogestion (18 Décembre 2009)

Aux dernières nouvelles &#8230;
J'ai confié mon Mac à Alis où les techniciens ont été très accueillants. Mail a été réinstallé par leurs soins. Aucun autre problème n'a été détecté. 
Je réutilise ma machine depuis huit jours après avoir réimporté mes dossiers courriers.
Et puis, hier soir, un des sous dossiers à disparu !
Petite précision, depuis l'achat, ma machine plante au moins une fois par jour. Blocage sourie et horloge  :-(
Je jette ou je jette pas .
Merci si vous avez une idée. Daniel


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2009)

et les techosses n'ont rien detecté?
Alors que ca plante en rafale?


----------



## loumarcelle (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu envoyé un mail avec une pièce jointe trop lourde, et mail m'a notifié que mon mail était trop lourd, donc je l'ai supprimé. Pourtant, je pense que ma boite est toujours en train de l'envoyer, car l'onglet "messages envoyés" est en réflexion, et parfois apparait une barre de progression très lente!! Je ne peux pas arrêter cet envoi car j'ai bien supprimé ce mail, je ne le trouve plus, mais ma boite est bloquée, je ne peux plus recevoir de mails et ça fait même beuger safari! Comment bloquer l'envoi de ce mail invisible??? Help! Merci!


----------



## schwebb (22 Décembre 2009)

loumarcelle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai voulu envoyé un mail avec une pièce jointe trop lourde, et mail m'a notifié que mon mail était trop lourd, donc je l'ai supprimé. Pourtant, je pense que ma boite est toujours en train de l'envoyer, car l'onglet "messages envoyés" est en réflexion, et parfois apparait une barre de progression très lente!! Je ne peux pas arrêter cet envoi car j'ai bien supprimé ce mail, je ne le trouve plus, mais ma boite est bloquée, je ne peux plus recevoir de mails et ça fait même beuger safari! Comment bloquer l'envoi de ce mail invisible??? Help! Merci!



Hello, bienvenue 

Connecte-toi directement sur ton fournisseur de mail (FAI ou webmail), et essaie d'intervenir de là.


----------



## loumarcelle (26 Décembre 2009)

Merci du conseil, j'ai tenté, mais je suis sur gmail et sur le web, il ne retient que les messages reçus, et pas ceux que j'envoie depuis Mail, donc j'arrive pas a régler mon problème de messagerie Mail bloquée...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2009)

rappel
sauf réglages particuliers volontairement choisis dans Mail et/ou en ligne
gmail en ligne garde tout ( en recus et envoyés)

ici le souci est un " entre deux"
c'est une tentative d'envoi de 200 kilos de marrons glacés dans une enveloppe d'un bristol- carton d'invitation
ca passe pas , et c'est normal

*est ce que tu as forcé à quitter Mail?

 la tentative de suppression a peut etre délisté ce message de l'interface mais pas forcement du mac

  via le finder , regarder dans les dossiers Mail si tu n'as pas trace de cette tentative
(facilité par le fait qu'avec ton OS , chaque message est un fichier indépendant)


----------

